# Tank mates for Mbenji peacocks



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

So I originally got a bunch of fish without really thinking of mixing them. I got 4 lemon jakes and 8 Mbenji peacocks to go with my 8 Saffron peacocks. I am going to put the Lemon Jakes in a new tank within the month, but I wanted to get some suggestions on what I could add to replace them in my 75G tank. Right now its the peacocks and 3 synodontis catfish and 1 bristlenose pleco. I'd like to add 4-8 more fish if possible. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could mix haps with peacocks, but you would want to separate the mbenji and saffron (?) peacocks.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> You could mix haps with peacocks, but you would want to separate the mbenji and saffron (?) peacocks.


Any particular haps you would suggest?


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

I've read on here you want to get ones that don't color up similar to the others. How would some exochromis anagenys do with the Mbenjis?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Too big for a 75G and they color only when spawning. How about Placidochromis electra?


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Too big for a 75G and they color only when spawning. How about Placidochromis electra?


I like them! I guess I was trying to find ones that look pretty different than the Mbeni peacocks. I think it was actually you who told me the Jakes would be too similar. I definitely like the look of the Placidochromis electra though. What defines I guess a fish being able to tell each other apart?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want the peacocks to look different and the haps to look different. You are OK with a blue hap and a blue peacock. Electra have bars...not the same as peacocks.

One species of peacock per tank even if they look different.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> You want the peacocks to look different and the haps to look different. You are OK with a blue hap and a blue peacock. Electra have bars...not the same as peacocks.
> 
> One species of peacock per tank even if they look different.


Thank you for the info. I thought you just didn't want ones that looked similar haha. Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> You want the peacocks to look different and the haps to look different. You are OK with a blue hap and a blue peacock. Electra have bars...not the same as peacocks.
> 
> One species of peacock per tank even if they look different.


Would Albino Taiwan Reef haps work with the peacocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They might work in a 75G. A little on the large side, but not impossible.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> They might work in a 75G. A little on the large side, but not impossible.


How would 8 Copadichromis Azureus mix with 8-12 Mbenji peacocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both your males would be a similar blue.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Both your males would be a similar blue.


Very valid point. I am working on getting a 3rd tank so that all my Peacocks will not be with other peacocks. That will leave 8 Mbenji peacocks in the 75G so would like it to be around 18 or so total fish.

If my 4 Lemon Jakes could go into a 37 with my 4 PS Saulosi that would definitely help speed up the process! I've heard bad things though about mixing anything with the Mbunas


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want the jakes in a bigger tank and the mbenji in a smaller tank. IDK about a 37G for them however.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> You want the jakes in a bigger tank and the mbenji in a smaller tank. IDK about a 37G for them however.


Yeah, I have 8 peacocks and 4 Jakes, so thats why I was wondering about the Jakes in the 37G with the Saulosi. I am looking at a 33G long on CL right now. It is 48x13x13 I believe? My original hope was to keep the 8 Mbenji peacocks in the 75G and rehome the 8 Saffron in the 33L and the 4 Jakes in with the Mbuna.....but more than likely from what you're saying I'll need to get another tank for the 4 Jakes.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

Alright, so I got another 75G and a 40 gallon.

I am going to split the Peacocks up among those 3. 8 in 1 75, 8 in the other 75 and 4 in the 40 and then leave the 4 Saulosi in their 37 alone. Then I'll get some haps to go with each of the 75G tanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 40G? I'd choose the most timid peacock for the smaller tank, and that may be your mbenji.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of the 40G? I'd choose the most timid peacock for the smaller tank, and that may be your mbenji.


36x15x16 I believe...........might have mixed those numbers up but I know its 36 because that was important to me so it would fit on an old stand I had.

I'm totally fine putting the Mbenji in there, but was figuring a 36x15 base might be too small for 8 of them.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

I could also throw the 4 Saulosi Mbuna together with the 4 Jakes. From what I understand the Jakes are also fairly aggressive for Peacocks so it can work since the Saulosi aren't quite as aggressive as some of the other Mbuna. Right now the Saulosi are just hanging out in their own tank with some Zebra Danios and Synodontis catfish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have found a 36" tank to be too small for 1m:4f of Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri Island but I've never kept the mbenji.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I have found a 36" tank to be too small for 1m:4f of Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri Island but I've never kept the mbenji.


What if I put the Saulosi and the Lemon Jakes in the 75G and the 8 Mbenji in the 37G or 40G?

Hah this would have been much easier to do when I started out rather than trying to fix it after buying a bunch of fish. I just like them all though and don't want to get rid of any!


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

If it won't lead to extra aggression or any problems with similar looking fish I wouldn't mind adding some otopharynx lithobates yellow blaze with the Mbenji as a replacement for the tank mates I'm moving .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are putting the mbenji in a 36" tank you already don't have enough room for 8 of them by themselves, so I would not add fish.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> If you are putting the mbenji in a 36" tank you already don't have enough room for 8 of them by themselves, so I would not add fish.


I was thinking of leaving the Mbenji in 1 of the 75G and adding the yellow blaze in there. I was going to put the Jakes in the other 75G


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Then what about the saffrons?


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Then what about the saffrons?


Gonna look for another 75 or take them to my office where their parents are. I also didn't know that saffrons were hybrids. They seem mild mannered though. I took them from work so they could grow out and they didn't mind if I kept them as my coworker was trying to get me into the hobby. Now that I have officially jumped in with both feet he won't mind I don't think if they come back haha.

Thinking I'd do 1 75G with the mbenji and yellow blaze

Another 75G with the Jakes and then Copadichromis Azureus haps in the other as long as there won't be a ton of scuffles. Then just call it a day.

I just don't have enough room in my house for a 3rd 75G for the saffrons and of all the ones I have they'd be the easiest to re-home.


----------

